# Npc



## alihassan (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi guys,

As far as I've heard once case office wants to decide about the visa request They usually need a valid NPC. If there is no valid NPC (expired date) in your profile it would be needed and after updating they sometimes get back to us immediately or very late.
It is preferable that there would be updated NPC after expire date or just waiting for case office request?

Thanks


----------

